# 928 Carbon SL pix



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Someone wanted 928 SL pix. Here you go.

55 cm 928 SL (under 900 grams)
supplied carbon fork (under 300 grams)
Record carbon (all 2007) 50/34 172.5 cranks/bb
Record front and rear derailleurs
Record QS brake levers/shifters
Record 12-25 all ti cassette
Record chain
USE Alien Carbon 31.8 seatpost
SLR saddle
Zero Gravity Ti brakes
FSA carbon headset
FSA carbon stem 120
Zipp 31.6 SLC2 carbon bars
carbon bottle cages
Campy Hyperon Ultra clincher wheels
Spinstix skewers (work amazingly well)
Veloflex tires
Look Keo carbon/ti pedals

Total weight, as ridden: 13.6 pounds; can cut nearly a pound using my Zipp 303 carbon tubulars

Bike rides great. Very quiet, compared to my EV2 (which recently cracked). Plenty stiff. 

Looking at the pix, you might be able to tell that the frame is very contoured, almost organic, much more so that it appears in the catalogue or Bianchi internet site. Almost sexy looking.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Doug, that is a beautiful bike....Great job.

The Zipp's w/ tubies are that much lighter than the Hyperon's?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wheels*



Dave Hickey said:


> Doug, that is a beautiful bike....Great job.
> 
> The Zipp's w/ tubies are that much lighter than the Hyperon's?


Thanks. 

Zipp 303s: 1125 g
Continental Comps: 440 g
Total: 1565 g

Hyperon Clinchers: 1350 g (not extremely light, but good for clinchers)
Veloflex clinchers: 400 g
Mich. tubes: 130 g
Total: 1880

315 g diff (about .75 pound)

Figure rim tape and glue are a wash


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Holy cow. Is that the lightest bike on RBR?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*doubt it*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Holy cow. Is that the lightest bike on RBR?


I'm sure there are lighter ones. This one could drop a few pounds, even, if I chose some weight weenie boutique parts. But, this is pretty light for all off the shelf stuff. The only items remotely boutique-ish are the skewers and brake calipers. Most of it is straight Record and mail order brand name stuff.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I'm sure there are lighter ones. This one could drop a few pounds, even, if I chose some weight weenie boutique parts. But, this is pretty light for all off the shelf stuff. The only items remotely boutique-ish are the skewers and brake calipers. Most of it is straight Record and mail order brand name stuff.


Pretty cool. I'd love to do a steel frame/fork and silver bike part weight weenie bike some day...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*few more details*

few more details pix:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Fixed said:


> ... the frame is very contoured, almost organic, much more so that it appears in the catalogue or Bianchi internet site. Almost sexy looking.


If Ferrari is sex on 4 wheels the Bianchi is sex on 2 wheels


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Excellent job and weight with the parts mix. You could go lower and lighten the wallet too!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Holy crap!!*

That's is sweet!!! I think I found my next frame. I always wnated a Bianchi and the CF with Celeste accents is sooo nice.

I think the actual weight might be slightly higher (not much really) than you say, but it's still light and just a few very small changes wouls easliy get it lighter.

I would love to see the acutal weights of each part broken down. Have you put it on a scale?

Agian, that is so nice. I hoping for my B-Day to get a new frame. It's now between this and a Pina Paris!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Fantastic bike. Time to change the tires.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*tires?*



tellico climber said:


> Fantastic bike. Time to change the tires.


Thanks.

What's wrong with the tires? They are 2 weeks old. Just a little dusty from riding up the mountains with sand and salt on the road.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What's wrong with the tires? They are 2 weeks old. Just a little dusty from riding up the mountains with sand and salt on the road.


Maybe it is just the picture. It just looked like the tread was squared off from many miles of wear. Mine get that way after about 800 to 1000 miles no matter what tire I use. Once again, fantastic bike, Im sure you are enjoying it


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Holy cow. Is that the lightest bike on RBR?


Juanmoretime's Titus is in the ~12 lbs weight range. But this is an absolutely beautiful bike nonetheless.


----------



## the beef (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh my god. That is an amazing bike.


----------



## danka24 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

*Awesome Bianchi Carbon SL but.....*

you forgot to tell us the MOST important thing, at least for me:

HOW DOES RIDE AND CLIMBS???!!!

Do you have a ride report on it yet? Stiif and comfortable?

Thanks,

Corsaire :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fine*



Corsaire said:


> you forgot to tell us the MOST important thing, at least for me:
> 
> HOW DOES RIDE AND CLIMBS???!!!
> 
> ...


It's about as close to perfect as I can imagine. Nice solid ride, even standing on 18% grades. No squirrelliness on twisty descents in the mountains. I had a C-40 and I think I like this better. Pretty amazing for a sub-900 gram frame and 290 gram fork. Wheels are nice and light, yet solid. Love the compact crank. Can't think of anything I'd change about it.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

When you say nice, *SOLID* ride, what do you specifically mean?

I'm trying to assess the *"comfort" level*, if you wish, of the frame over long distances 60 miles and up to a century, etc, particularly over rough road patches. I already had a bad experience with a very stiff frame (Orbea Opal) which sadly I had to sell due to the extreme rigidity of the frame, so much that when going over rough roads it was truly bone rattling for me, I felt every jolt right thru my arms and back.
I'm 5'8", 160 lbs.

What's the longest distance you've done on it so far?

Thanks for your feedback!

Corsaire


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Corsaire,

Unfortunately, changing the frame alone will not give you the kind of soft ride you seem to be looking for in any sort of racing bike, no matter what the material, geometry, etc. If an Opal beat you up that much, I would look first at the tire pressure, then at the quality of the tires, and finally at the wheels themselves. Radially spoked wheels with Performance brand tires pumped to 150 lbs are going to beat up anyone no matter what the frame. Conversely, you could ride a 5 year old aluminum Klein (read: stiff and harsh) with 3 crossed wheels riding Veloflexes/latex tubes pumped to 105 lbs and it would be very close to butter. First and foremost, tire pressure. Also, professional fitting on the bike so that your arms, back and neck are relaxed allows you to relax. If your arms are locked and your back is stiff, you are going to be fighting the bumps which will make you that much tighter, etc.

My .02


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*105*



Corsaire said:


> When you say nice, *SOLID* ride, what do you specifically mean?
> 
> I'm trying to assess the *"comfort" level*, if you wish, of the frame over long distances 60 miles and up to a century, etc, particularly over rough road patches. I already had a bad experience with a very stiff frame (Orbea Opal) which sadly I had to sell due to the extreme rigidity of the frame, so much that when going over rough roads it was truly bone rattling for me, I felt every jolt right thru my arms and back.
> I'm 5'8", 160 lbs.
> ...


Ok, did 105 miles in the mountains, over every kind of road, this last weekend. The bike is a dream. Stiff on the climbs, stable on descents, good at damping the buzz. Incredibly light. No complaints whatsoever. 

Only thing about the bike I don't like is the braking. The Campy Hyperon carbon rims, using the Campy pads, are squeeky and grabby. Just bought a set Swiss Stop carbon pads, and I'll give them a shot this weekend.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bike. But it's ILLEGAL!!!  

IT's tooo light.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the Pics...*

I think I asked for the pics of a 928 Carbon SL back in Jan-07. Now my LBS has a 'force' model on the floor. The frame is a work of art. 
I am still planning to build one up for a frame set. Looks like the 928 SL frame set price is locked at around $2,800. I don't think the price will come down any time soon. I just have to bite the bullet....

Thanks again for the pics....


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*What is the Fork Lenght on your 928 SL?*

The bullet has been bitten...I've put in the order for a 57cm.

I doing my research on Stems and such. Need to compare this frame with where I sit today.

What is the Fork Lenght from the center of the drops to the bottom edge of the head set?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Uzzie,

I looked at the USCF regs and the weight limit only applies in UCI/International races. I think I am right about it, but there is a slight chance that I could be wrong. The reason I even looked it up is because my Colnago was weighing in at 14.9 lbs. but that has been remedied because I went from Tufo Elite Jet tires at 160 grams to Tufo S3 Lite's at 195 grams.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no problem*



fabsroman said:


> Uzzie,
> 
> I looked at the USCF regs and the weight limit only applies in UCI/International races. I think I am right about it, but there is a slight chance that I could be wrong. The reason I even looked it up is because my Colnago was weighing in at 14.9 lbs. but that has been remedied because I went from Tufo Elite Jet tires at 160 grams to Tufo S3 Lite's at 195 grams.


I would LOVE to be fast enough that someone would think to challenge my bike weight! ;-)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I'll check*



Falldog said:


> The bullet has been bitten...I've put in the order for a 57cm.
> 
> I doing my research on Stems and such. Need to compare this frame with where I sit today.
> 
> ...


I'll check, but why would this matter? I'm sure it's pretty standard stuff.Come to think of it, I'm not sure what you're asking. Do you mean "drop-outs"?


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Never mind...*

I just picked up my 928 SL frameset yesterday.

I measure the fork lenght at around 375mm from the crown to the center of drop outs. 

I don't know if this is standard lenght...it seems forks come in various lenghts.

....now the payments begin!!!


----------

